

Founders Run Amok: It Starts With a Term Sheet - skmurphy
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2014/5/27/founders-run-amok-it-starts-with-a-term-sheet.html

======
skmurphy
Core premise:

    
    
       I hate to break it to anyone, but the creation of a board, the building 
       of a strong legal base, and, to take it a step further, tedious little things 
       like values statements and human resource policies, are all the work 
       of building a real company.  Terms that hold founders accountable make 
       them better founders and company builders.
    
       It ain't all coding, selling, and raising money, people.

